# Shopping And Have ?'s



## brickhouse (Mar 12, 2009)

HI!

We have been shopping on and off for a while and have a few more questions....we would appreciate any help or advice.

#1 - we found a 2003 28bhs for $12000 firm, pretty standard, no mods, good shape. Decent deal or keep looking?

#2 - (here we go again) the tow vehicle. '08 Tundra SR5 double cab 4x4 with 5.7L V8, the specs are 10,300# tow capacity, 145.7 wheelbase, 4.300:1 axle ratio (which I have no idea what that means but I think it matters for towing). There are P tires on it now and we will need to up grade to somehting that handles the snow anyway.

The tv is not going to change so it's question of whether this is the trailer for us. I know there are those out there who tow at the upper end or over the limits. That's not usually our style. We have 2 little ones and would rather be safe than otherwise. We live in the high desert and will be traveling some mountain passes (nothing extreme though) on our trips.

I have done the wheelbase calculations and, from the best I can tell, we are a bit short (4") on wheelbase for the trailer. We should be Ok on weight as the 28bhs is under 6000 dry, I think.
Safe or no? We don't want any tail wagging the dog, or anything like that (I've been reading







)

If this is safe, do we need/want a Hensley hitch? What do those run?

I certainly don't want to launch into a 1/2 ton towing debate, I am just new to all this and want to be safe and best of all enjoy a new Outback with the fam safely! If this doesn't work I think we will focus on a 26rs or a 25rss.

Thanks again.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

My opinion is the Truck is fine for the camper with a weight dist hitch and sway control but the price on an 03 for 12k is too high, in my opinion. Unless this thing is showroom clean. I would be lucky to get that for my 07 and it is clean. 9k for the camper, tops, if its clean. Economy stinks and you can buy a TT anywhere, new, for the same price.


----------



## Livin4weekenz (Aug 26, 2007)

I agree thats way to much!


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

I would think for $12000 you could get a 2005 or newer instead of a 2003 - and that should come with extras, upgrades, and/or modifications.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Waaaay too high.

Where are you from? Perhaps some of the users can check local listings for you?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I never towed with a Tundra, but that length trailer caused me to upgrade over a 1/2 ton. I'm just saying it's a risk there.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

"loving our Outback" has a 2007 25rss with lots of mods and upgrades listed for sale on here. I can't get a link to work, but ....


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Agree with everyone else. 12k is too much. Keep looking and you will find a better deal elsewhere. I would say that trailer is right at your limits for towing, heard of others towing that trailer with that truck and not issues, but they also have a good wd/sway control set up.

Kos


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I helped a friend buy a 2004 Outback 28RSS for $9500 two years ago. The sales price for a 28RSS and 28BHS were about the same. Just sayin.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

It wasn't an outback, but i sold my Super Clean 2004 Keystone 298bhlgl Slideout Bunkhouse over a year ago for 10,000.00 and it had a bunch of nice mods.
i would say around 10,000 would be more inline


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

For something that big I would think twice about the size.

We had a 250 light duty and upgraded to a 250 HD Diesel. We have all the power we need and then some.

1200 is way too many $ for an 03.

Have fun shopping.

Rita


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

We bought ours in March for $10,000. They were also asking 12, but dropped the price so we jumped on it. There was another for 12 and it was squeaky clean, but the lady refused to budge on her price. I believe she still has it.

Where are you ? Let someone help you find one at a much better price. Good luck!!

We had a Durango and everone here had a fit when I asked if we were ok to tow. We ended up getting a great deal on an Excursion. It's like sitting on a cloud! So comfortable you might not need an Outback!









HEY! If you're willing to pay 12...I have a squeaky clean 28BHS sitting in my driveway! Fridge is even stocked!


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

$12K is way too much and your tow vehicle's rear 4.3:1 is not good for towing: you'll dog the engine. You want a lower gear ratio; something like 3.73:1 even a 4.1:1 would be better, but not what I would tow with. 
At the other extreme is Nissans equivalent 1/2 ton which has a 2.93:1 rear: that's a car rear, not good for towing either. If I we're you, before I went and spent all them $$$ I would do some serious homework. I bought my 2007 28KRS 30 foot toyhauler for less than $15k from a dealer. Be willing to travel and you could save yourself thousands; with the market the way it is, you are in the drivers seat. I wouldn't pay more than $9K for a 2003 23' and I would get a better tow vehicle.
Eric


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Just Add Dirt said:


> $12K is way too much and your tow vehicle's rear 4.3:1 is not good for towing: you'll dog the engine. You want a lower gear ratio; something like 3.73:1 even a 4.1:1 would be better, but not what I would tow with.
> At the other extreme is Nissans equivalent 1/2 ton which has a 2.93:1 rear: that's a car rear, not good for towing either. If I we're you, before I went and spent all them $$$ I would do some serious homework. I bought my 2007 28KRS 30 foot toyhauler for less than $15k from a dealer. Be willing to travel and you could save yourself thousands; with the market the way it is, you are in the drivers seat. I wouldn't pay more than $9K for a 2003 23' and I would get a better tow vehicle.
> Eric


4.3:1 is lower that the 4.1:1 or the 3.73:1 and is better suited for towing. My van at work is a 02 chevy 6 ton cube van with the 6.5l diesel duelly 4 speed auto trans no OD with the 4.80:1 rear end for moving the cargo in the van. James


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

You are right and I was wrong the 4:10 is better suited for towing than the 3:73 so is the 4:3 better suited for towing


----------



## brickhouse (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's input! Wow! I am so glad I asked!

They are now down to $11,000 firm, but I smell a little desperation, so we shall see...









For those who asked we are in the Pac NW. I have been browsing all of the Outbacks on the for sale board here. I'd love to jump on one of those, but we are unable to travel right now (dh is deployed, and keeping the home fires burning is enough for me right now) so I am basically just stuck with local deals for the time being. I really should wait for the off-season as I don't think even if we find something we will get out before it gets snowy here!

It sounds like the 28bhs will work, I am also looking at the 25rss, the 26rs and just today I found the 26kbrs, which I really like! Ah...so many Outbacks so little time!

Thanks for the help...I'm sure we'll be talking again soon!


----------

